# ****difference between MEN and WOMEN board?!?!?!



## yellowmp5

what's the difference between women and men board? 

graphic? or there is a whole lot difference?

my gf is lookin' to buy a board, but cannot find any women board she likes...
but she actually finds the men boards more attractive

please advise!


----------



## gjsnowboarder

Yes, there is a difference. Women's boards typically are a little more flexy than guy's boards due to their lighter bodies. Also the flex pattern is a little different due to differences in body geometery as well.


----------



## G2309

womens boards also tend to be narrower to suit thir smaller feet.


----------



## unsunken

gjsnowboarder said:


> Women's boards typically are a little more flexy than guy's boards due to their lighter bodies.


This. I never understood this. Since people buy boards based on their weight, wouldn't gender not matter? Or is it because for a given guy and girl of the same weight, guys tend to be stronger??

Imho the most important difference is width. If she has large feet, then she'd be okay with a men's board. Otherwise she'd probably be happier on a women's board.


----------



## Snowfox

I think part of it might have to do with muscle mass? :dunno:


----------



## Milo303

Sidecuts are different as well.

Female boards tend to have a deeper cut to allow for sharper/easier turning.

Nothing wrong with her getting a guys board... But I would hope she tries to get a female board first. The more females buying boards, the more that part of the market will open up.

What boards doesn't she like? Graphics don't mean a dam thing and are usually covered with snow


----------



## Guest

It simply boils down to weight which determines the length and the size of your boot to determine the width.


----------



## karmatose

I'm a dude and I learned to ride on a womens board. And I'm not necessarily the smallest dude either. It was really just a matter of what was available to me at almost no cost. I'm pretty much of the opinion that as long as your toes aren't dragging and you're determined, anyone can learn to ride any board (within reason). Once you have the physics down and form an opinion of what you like/don't like about your current setup read some reviews and buy your next board based on that.


----------



## gjsnowboarder

Part of its due to a wome's displaced hips, and the angles that she can move them. If she is a larger girl a guys board would probably work ok. The feet and potential overhang might limit her to guy boards though for a wider waist width.


----------



## lilfoot1598

gjsnowboarder said:


> Part of its due to a wome's displaced hips, and the angles that she can move them. If she is a larger girl a guys board would probably work ok. The feet and potential overhang might limit her to guy boards though for a wider waist width.


Displaced hips? WTF....did we just time warp back to 1910? If I could reach through the computer and bitch slap you....


----------

